# MS 260 vs MS 261



## datinbros (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the differences between the MS 260 and the new MS261. If I can get a MS 260 with a 16"bar for $475.00 is that a good deal.


----------



## Showme (Apr 17, 2011)

Ported MS260 is pretty nice. $475 is OK price if from a dealer with warranty. MS261 is where it's at with 50cc's from Stihl. I like my 028 Super as well as a stock MS260 though.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 17, 2011)

The 026/260 has always been my favorite 50cc saw. I have owned many 346 Huskys also. For me I just liked the Stihl better. 

However the 261 is a much better saw than the 260. Air filter alone makes it better. 

Last new 260 cost me $550, New 261 costs $575. $25 well spent IMO.


----------



## CR500 (Apr 17, 2011)

It is true the 261 has a really good filtration setup. I would go for the 261


----------



## mtnwalker1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love my 260 alot but the 261 is really nice. I hope I can add a 261 to my saw line up soon.


----------



## woodhaven (Apr 17, 2011)

Haven't used the 261 yet but I had a 260 for a couple months and wasn't impressed with it. I would go with the 261.


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not run a 261 and it has gotten rave reviews. If you get a 260, make sure it is one with high and low adjustment on the carb. It is also necessary to do a muffler mod to wake it up. The 261 is somewhat heavier which could be an issue if you are doing much work above your shoulders. Some days my 260 with a 16-inch bar gets pretty heavy cutting limbs trimming trails etc. 

It looks to me like the 261 is the choice if you are going to be cutting some larger stuff also.


----------



## galde (Apr 18, 2011)

The 260 Pro has an adjustable sprocket-driven oil pump which is a big improvement over the crankshaft-driven (oils even at idle) pump on the 260. It also has a compression release which isn't that big of a deal on that size of saw.


----------



## Trapper63 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the 261. A great 50cc saw


----------



## young (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177859.htm


Stihlman441 said:


> I dont think this has been done before so anyway here it is a striaght out comp between the two with same bar and chain.
> Both have had muff modds,bar is an 18'' with Carlton Semi Chisel 3/8 .063 with .025'' rakers and 7 pin sprockets,wood is dry Peppermint.
> 98 Oct fuel at 40:1 Mobil1 Racing 2T oil
> The 261 has had 2.1 hrs run time so maybe not quit broke in yet (tuned to 13900 w/o rpm) Twin bumper spikes and roller chain catcher have been added.
> ...


----------



## bigredd (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a new 260 in 2008 for $470 and sold it just before the 261 became available. The 260 was a good reliable saw, but was under powered and I hated the small (expensive) two-piece air filter. It also did not have an adjustable carb (both L and H screws) for modifying the muffler. The 261 is a much improved saw with more power, better ant-vibs and air filtration, and worth the extra cost.

I recently got a new 346xp off Ebay for $430 and it's a much better saw than the the 260. The two best saws in the 50cc category are 346xp and 261. A new 261 here would have been over $600 after tax.

Check out Ebay for Husqvarna 346xp. The seller (Dealer) I bought my saw from has two new 346xp's listed that ends tomorrow.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 9, 2011)

bigredd said:


> I bought a new 260 in 2008 for $470 and sold it just before the 261 became available. The 260 was a good reliable saw, but was under powered and I hated the small (expensive) two-piece air filter. It also did not have an adjustable carb (both L and H screws) for modifying the muffler. The 261 is a much improved saw with more power, better ant-vibs and air filtration, and worth the extra cost.
> 
> I recently got a new 346xp off Ebay for $430 and it's a much better saw than the the 260. The two best saws in the 50cc category are 346xp and 261. A new 261 here would have been over $600 after tax.
> 
> Check out Ebay for Husqvarna 346xp. The seller (Dealer) I bought my saw from has two new 346xp's listed that ends tomorrow.


 
Which one? I saw one for 420 w/2 bids and about 23 hours left?....


----------



## bigredd (Aug 9, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Which one? I saw one for 420 w/2 bids and about 23 hours left?....


 
Here is the seller. They routinely list 346xp's starting in low $400's. Arrived my doorstep (New in Box) two days after auction.

ExpressMowerParts items - Get great deals on Blades - T4 Mulcher, Blades - OEM Replacement items on eBay Stores!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems strange to me, all the 346s' on ebay over $500 + shipping???

My dealer list them at $495 and will sell for $475...


----------



## bigredd (Aug 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Seems strange to me, all the 346s' on ebay over $500 + shipping???
> 
> My dealer list them at $495 and will sell for $475...


 
Check out their feedback and you will see the sell prices. The 346xp is one of the only european made products that has not gone up in price since the US Dollar has tanked. It was $499 at my local dealer in 2008.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 9, 2011)

bigredd said:


> Check out their feedback and you will see the sell prices. The 346xp is one of the only european made products that has not gone up in price since the US Dollar has tanked. It was $499 at my local dealer in 2008.


 
I paid $379 for my first one and that's no discount.  

But yeah, the 346xp has stayed down in price very well.


----------



## firediver125 (Aug 9, 2011)

*MS 260 or MS260-PRO-*

I was wondering if you guys are comparing the straight-up MS260 or the MS260-PRO to the newer model 261? I have 2 MS260 PRO saws and I would say they are by far my favorite all around saws. Just saying they are light, plenty of power, and good bar size one 18" one 20"


----------



## firediver125 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Well*

You Don't Say?


----------

